# Lcd Samsung 32 pulgadas



## puntonet (Abr 4, 2019)

*B*uen dia si alguien *por* favor tiene el diagrama  para una main board Samsung model: CODE BN41 - 01778B o en su defecto la code : BN97 - 06556A .. *Por* favor me sería de gran ayuda ..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2019)

Hola , cual es el modelo de la Tv ?

Que falla está dando ?


----------



## puntonet (Abr 4, 2019)

hola .. el modelo es UN 32EH4000F .. el tv no enciende .. y revise la fuente de poder y esta bien .. pues al desconectar el flex que conecta la main board ella enciende de una vez las tiras led de la retroiluminacion..  y al medir los voltajes de 12 V y 5V que van hacia la min estan bien y estables .. pero al conectar la main .. el voltaje de 12v  se cae .. a 3.2 .. v y desaparece el standby .. haciendo la reparacion y siguiendo los procedimientos de reparacion desconecte lod dos jumper o puentes que hacen la coneccion de 12 v al los diferentes circuitos de la main board estos jumper los desconecte en la entrada de los 12v que vienen de la fuente de poder atravez de su conector que calza en la main board .. y pues me parece un poco complicado seguir el proceso de reparacion sin tener el diagrama puesto que es una main board de doble impreso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2019)

Prestale especial cuidado a los capacitores electrolíticos y a las sub fuentes que de 12 V obtienen 9 V por ejemplo , es facil encontrarlas porque cerca hay algún inductor-bobina.

No te fijaste por Mercadolibre otra main usada ? (Ya vi que sos de Venezuela)


----------



## puntonet (Abr 4, 2019)

si .. soy venezolano .. y estoy aun en el pais ... la que busco no lae encontrado .. y pues si es nesecidad de comprarla a ultima hora pues se hace .. pero puessi quisiera hacer el intento de repararla y tener un mejor conocimiento de la misma .. pues creo que teniendo la imformacion nesesaria podre repararla ..
y si ese seria el siguiente paso chekar las sub fuentes  .. x eso pues requiero de este diagrama y aunque se que no es facil de ubicar voy a seguir revisando a ver si puedo detectar alguna anomalia ..
de igual manera agradezco toda la ayuda que puedas brindarme


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2019)

Si , te vuelvo a comentar , cambiá todos los electrolíticos incluidos los smd y fijate en los conversores dc-dc que desde los 12 V generan otras tensiones.

Lo único que pude conseguir es la fuente , me pareció ver que venden el diagrama por Mercadolibre Venezuela


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 4, 2019)

Revisa componentes directamente asociados con la alimentacion del main board (potencial de 12VDC) en busca de componentes desvalorizados o con fuga que puedan provocar dicha caida de tensión


----------



## puntonet (Abr 4, 2019)

*S*i voy hacerlo y comento .. muchas gracias *POR* la ayuda prestada .. estoy descargando el archivo de fuente para futuras reparaciones ..

*Nota del moderador : por favor escribe acorde a un Foro Técnico y no un Chat ! Gracias.*


----------



## puntonet (Abr 5, 2019)

disculpas  .. gracias por la correccion.. anexo fotos de la main para que asi puedan quiza tener un poquito mas claro le tarjeta que quiero reparar .. en la foto donde la toma esta mas cerca se puede apreciar donde quite los jumper
estaba sin servicio de internet en masde 24 horas y energia electrica .. pero ya estoy de nuevo aqui .


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 5, 2019)

En la primera foto se ve que faltan dos componentes smd cerca al conector negro grande


----------



## D@rkbytes (Abr 5, 2019)

SKYFALL dijo:


> En la primera foto se ve que faltan dos componentes smd cerca al conector negro grande


En respuesta a eso...


puntonet dijo:


> En la foto donde la toma está más cerca se puede apreciar donde quité los jumper.



Lo que debes medir son los circuitos de las sub fuentes, alguna puede estar en corto circuito.
El manual adjunto te puede servir para ello.


----------



## puntonet (Abr 8, 2019)

muchas gracias amigos del foro por su interes en ayudarme con la reparacion de esta pcb .. estoy descargando el manual adjuntado por el amigo D@RKBYTES  al tenerlo hare la respectiva revision de dichas sub fuentes y comentare el resutado ..


----------



## JaviOS (Abr 20, 2019)

Hola... Me pasó lo mismo con una samsung de 26. No encendía ni el led de standby. Era un condensador que estaba dañado y cortocircuitando toda una zona de la placa. Sin esquemas fui mirando cada condensador hasta que llegué al condensador en cuestión  y me dio continuidad entre positivo y negativo. Cambiado y tele funcionando. Sé paciente!!!


SKYFALL dijo:


> En la primera foto se ve que faltan dos componentes smd cerca al conector negro grande



No creo que falten componentes. Lo que pasa es que la placa es la misma para un montón de modelos y cada modelo lleva características distintas. Me pasó lo mismo con la mía.


----------



## puntonet (Abr 23, 2019)

*G*racias por sus buenos deseos en ayudarme con esta reparación.. efectivamente si faltan los componentes puesto que yo los quité .. *por*q*ue* el tv llego totalmente muerto y al quitarle éstos dos puentes o resistencias puente .. el tv ya encendió su led stand by .. lo único es que no obedece mando .. imagino que por el corto que aún debe estar el algun componente.. al tener algún dato lo publicaré .. puesto que en mi pais falla demasiado el fluido electrico .. como ya es de conocimiento internacional .. pido un poquito de paciencia y me sigan ayudando.


----------

